# Generics: Parametrisierung <?> oder <? extends Object>?



## DarthShader (8. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage zu Generics: Ist die Parametrisierung


```
<?>
```

eines generischen Typs dasselbe wie


```
<? extends Object>
```

oder gibt es da noch einen Unterschied?


Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## fjfvo (9. März 2009)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.parleys.com/display/PARLEYS/Home#talk=18317360;slide=6;title=Effective

Faustregel heißt: PECS.


----------



## DarthShader (9. März 2009)

Hallo fjfvo,

vielen Dank für den Link. Ich habe mir die entsprechenden Stellen angesehen.

Leider muss ich sagen, dass das meine Frage nicht beantwortet hat.  Der Vortrag zeigt einem, wann man "extends" und wann "super" verwendet wird, und wann man wildcard types verwenden sollte und wann nicht. Aber meine eigentliche Frage, siehe oben, wurde damit noch nicht beantwortet - so denke ich jedenfalls, ich schließe Fehler meinerseits natürlich nicht aus


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. März 2009)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=5052733

Ansonsten schau mal hier:
http://www.angelikalanger.com/GenericsFAQ/JavaGenericsFAQ.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Oliver Gierke (10. März 2009)

Tom, such ihm doch den essentiellen Satz raus :



> According to the latest specs, these are equivalent.



Eine FAQ, die über 400 Seiten lang ist, will niemand durchsuchen .

REINHAUN!


----------



## DarthShader (10. März 2009)

Hallo Oliver,

danke für den Hinweis  Dies hatte ich auch selbst gefunden, allerdings nicht in der FAQ, sondern in dem Bug Report des anderen Links.

Trotzdem danke!


----------

